# Meal Planning Homework - Want Feedback



## curlinator (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello!

I recently received homework back for a Meal Planning exercise and received a good great but I got feedback that my entree should include a sauce. I've been racking my mind on what I could do to sharpen this meal to make it more balanced and really build upon flavors. I would love to get feedback, thoughts, ideas on my menu. So here goes!

First Course:
Roasted Beet Salad with Arugula, Pistachios, Bleu Cheese and Balsamic Vinaigrette. 

The instructor suggested I add Beet oil which I thought was a GREAT idea!

Second Course:
Pan Seared Wild Alaskan Salmon with Coarse Black Pepper and Pickled Vegetables served with Wild and Long Grain Salad.

The grain salad is a school recipe that had a somewhat sweet, lighter taste to it which I felt would compliment the density of the salmon. 

Thinking of a sauce to complement the pickled vegetables which will be tart and possilbly a bit sweet from the veggies is really stumping me. I don't think I'd want to add a sauce that overpowers or loses the vegetables. I thought of perhaps a light white wine reduction sauce with a hint of lemon and stock maybe?

Third Course:

Baked Stuffed Apples with rum soaked raisins and walnuts.

It was suggested I had a dollop of whipped cream and a sauce like pomegrante or cranberry. I like the idea of doing that.

I just don't know how streamlined I feel this menu is. I really like the salad and I think the entree (2nd course) has some potential. Maybe I should nix the pickled vegetables and go with something else like roasted vegetables such as carrot, parsnip, brussel sprouts, etc. . . .


----------



## chefboyarg (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe a lemon beurre blanc for the sauce?


----------



## curlinator (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi ChefBoyarG!

The Lemon Beurre Blanc sounds good. I still wonder if the pickled vegetables work or if I should counter with something less acidic but it's hard to tell since I'm not actually going to cook the dish at school. I may cook it for myself just to see. 

We just had a Recipe Writing class so I could try it out and see if it would be worth doing from that perspective.

Mainly what I liked about the pickled veggies was the visual.


----------

